# Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle



## schnupp (5. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre in letzter Zeit wieder öfters nach  Zoutelande zum Brandungsfischen und wollte dies über den Winter regelmässig machen.
Habe bisher meine Köder beim Zuiderduin in Westkapelle gekauft.
Dort bekommt man aber leider nur Seeringler.
Nun würde ich aber auch gerne, mit Wattis fischen.
Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen, wo ich in der Umgebung um Zoutelande, diese bekomme.
Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar#6

Wenn Interesse besteht kann man ja auch mal gemeisam ne Tour in die Brandung starten.

GRuss

Chris


----------



## snofla (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

moin chris

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter |wavey:


----------



## islandhopper (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*



schnupp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre in letzter Zeit wieder öfters nach  Zoutelande zum Brandungsfischen und wollte dies über den Winter regelmässig machen.
> Habe bisher meine Köder beim Zuiderduin in Westkapelle gekauft.
> Dort bekommt man aber leider nur Seeringler.
> ...




*Hallo, ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein !!!!*






snofla schrieb:


> moin chris
> 
> vielleicht hilft dir das weiter |wavey:



Nein, leider nicht wirklich, gibt es keine genauere Aussagen oder auch Adressen? Danke im voraus!

Gruß
Georg


----------



## snofla (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

moin Georg

hab da noch was gefunden

 klicklack


----------



## schnupp (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo Snofla,
hast mir sehr weiter geholfen#6

Vielen Dank:vik:

Gruss

Chris


----------



## schnupp (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo Georg,
bei Intersse könnte man ja am Samstag den 15.11. zusammen zur Küste fahren.
Von wo kommst du denn ?
Momentan wird spitzenmässig gefangen#6
Sehr viele Wittlinge in guten Grössen und alles andere beisst auch super.

Hatten letzten Samstag zu zweit 7 verschiedene
Fischarten.

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------



## maredo (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo Chris,
es gibt in Ooster-u.Westerschelde einige Gebiete, wo man relativ schnell ausreichend Wattwürmer selbst graben kann.
Bei einem Tagesausflug ist das sicher keine Alternative, aber bei einem Wochenende kann sich das ganz schnell lohnen.

maredo


----------



## islandhopper (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*



snofla schrieb:


> moin Georg
> 
> hab da noch was gefunden
> 
> klicklack



Super vielen Dank, habe leider erst jetzt wieder ins Forum gesehen. Habe meine Seeringelwürmer in Westkapelle in einem Angelgeschäft bekommen, teurer Spaß. Zwei Hände voll 17,00 Euro.|uhoh:



schnupp schrieb:


> Hallo Georg,
> bei Intersse könnte man ja am Samstag den 15.11. zusammen zur Küste fahren.
> Von wo kommst du denn ?
> Momentan wird spitzenmässig gefangen#6
> ...



Hi Chris, danke für das Angebot, aber ich habe die Nase erts mal voll.
War am 07.11. mit meinem Sohn in Zoutelande, wir sind gegen 14:00 Uhr angefangen und haben gegen 20:00 Uhr die Zelte wieder abgebrochen. Bei ablaufend Wasser in der ersten halben Stunde haben wir einen untermaßigen Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Dann erst wieder bei auflaufend Wasser zwei weitere untermaßige Wolfsbarsche, einen untermaßigen Steinbut und einen eineugigen Miniwels. Wir hatten Windstärke 5 aus Südost, das Auswerfen war eher beschwerlich, also richtige Weiten haben wir nicht geschafft. Des weiteren war wohl das Problem, dass wir nur monofile Schnur auf den Rollen hatten und bestimmt eine Menge Biße gar nicht bemerkt haben bei dem Wind und der Brandung. Der Strand war voller Angler, zwischen jeder Buhne standen fast immer 2, aber alle, mit denen ich sprach, waren entäuscht von der Ausbeute. Wattwürmer habe ich keine bekommen. Nur Seeringler in Westkapelle in einem Angel- bzw. Zoogeschäft, s. o., in einer Querstraße vom Leuchturm. Der Angelladen am Campingplatz ist geschlossen (Zuiderduin, Jossesweg), warum, wie lange, keine Ahnung.
Ich wünsche Dir mehr Glück, bitte berichte von Deinem Fang.
Übrigens, ich komme aus Waldfeucht - Haaren, bei Heinsberg direkt an der niederländischen Grenze. Also vielleicht beim überübernächsten Mal, wer weiß


----------



## snofla (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

@islandhopper

waren am Freitag auch draussen ca25 Meilen vor England,und mit dem Wetter haste recht man was war das windig,aber wir waren mehr als erfolgreich ca 200 Zeebaarse konnten wir fangen und als Beifang Gul

ne ausführlicher Bericht dazu kommt noch

Zeebaars

http://img185.*ih.us/img185/2525/dsci0180abcb5.png

Gul


http://img227.*ih.us/img227/898/dsci0171abzh0.png​


----------



## Silvo (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*



schnupp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre in letzter Zeit wieder öfters nach Zoutelande zum Brandungsfischen und wollte dies über den Winter regelmässig machen.
> Habe bisher meine Köder beim Zuiderduin in Westkapelle gekauft.
> Dort bekommt man aber leider nur Seeringler.
> ...


Hi,war im august in zoutelande und da habe ich auch wattis bekommen bei westkapelle im Angelladen,aber mal davon ab seeringler sind in der brandung viel besser,hab den vergleich gemacht mit 2 ruten und immer haben die ringler gewonnen!
PS:habe da schöne Seezungen rausgeholt


----------



## Silvo (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*



islandhopper schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank, habe leider erst jetzt wieder ins Forum gesehen. Habe meine Seeringelwürmer in Westkapelle in einem Angelgeschäft bekommen, teurer Spaß. Zwei Hände voll 17,00 Euro.|uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Welse in der nordsee???


----------



## Thoma (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hey, 
weiß jemand ob der Angelshop im Josseweg wieder Wattwürmer führt bzw. ob die Daten auf der folgenden Seite stimmen? 

http://www.campingzuiderduin.nl/Hengelsport.html

(Öffnungszeiten ganz unten)

Ich komme am Freitag den 19.12. gegen 10 in Westkapelle an und suche dringend Wattwürmer für das Wochenende.

Viele Grüße 

Thom


----------



## schnupp (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo Thom,
Zuiderduin hat leider keine Wattwürmer.
Öffnungzeiten sind noch aktuell.

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------



## maredo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo Tom,
wenn die Tide passt, kannst du in 2 Stunden locker den ganzen Bedarf für das Wochenende bei Wilhelminadoorp selbst graben!Mußt nur eine Grabegabel und eine Tidetabelle haben! Die Tabelle brauchst du sowieso zwingend, wenn du effektiv fischen willst. Schau dir mal die Fangberichte unter Zeevisland.com an. Die besten Fänge werden bei Dunkelheit gemacht.
maredo


----------



## Thoma (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo!

Seltsam, warum gibt es bei Zuiderduin keine Wattwürmer mehr? Ich war im vergangenen Jahr schon einmal dort und da war das mit den Wattwürmern kein Problem. Selber graben würde ich gerne, aber ich habe gehört, da braucht man in den Niederlanden so eine vergunning?! Ich komme mit einem Freund gegen nachmittag am Freitag in Westkapelle an. Hoffe wir werdne irgendwo noch Würmer bekommen. Vielleicht verkaufen Privatpersonen oder so, das ist das blöde wenn man am Wochenende ankommt. Aber Seeringler gehen denke ich auch, oder? Naja oder selber graben ohne vergunning... naja, werde mir auf jedne fall die Tabelle hohlen dann mal shen

Grüße 


Thomas


----------



## maredo (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo Thomas, 
soviel ich weiß werden die meisten Pieren kommerziell und maschinell in den Wattenmeergebieten in Nordholland gegraben. Da kann es sicherlich schon mal zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommen. In der Osterschelde ist diese Art von Wattwurmproduktion aus Naturschutzgründen verboten, Aus genau dem gleichen Grund hat man eine Vergunning eingeführt um die Grabungen etwas zu regulieren.Eine Vergunning kann man für kleines Geld in jedem VVV Kontor bekommen. Ich bin bisher jedenfalls noch nie kontrolliert worden oder habe von anderen Anglern gehört, dass diese kontrolliert worden wären.Nach meiner Kenntnis braucht man diese Vergunning nicht an der Westerschelde, dort sind aber zumindest im Raum Zeeland die Möglichkeiten für erfolgreiches Graben nicht so perfekt wie an der Osterschelde.Zagers zu bekommen ist einfacher, weil diese in Wilhelminadorp kommerziell in großem Stil gezüchtet werden.
Mesheften (Pfahlmuscheln) werden im Jacobahafen bei Kamperland kommerziell gezüchtet. Wenn du sicher gehen willst, empfehle ich dir auf jeden Fall eine telefonische Vorbestellung bei den von Snofla aufgelisteten Händlern.Vlissingen, Kortgene, Colijnsplaat u. Middelburg liegen ja praktisch alle dicht bei.
Fahre selbst warscheinlich in KW52 mal wieder an die Küste, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit. Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall einen guten Fang!
maredo


----------



## Thoma (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo maredo, 
danke für die Erklärung wie es aussieht werden wir wohl Seeringelwürmer kaufen. Die gibt es dort in den bekannten Angelsportgeschäften. Hääte lieber Wattwürmer aber ich galube die muss ich mir dann wohl selber suchen. Mal sehen vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was. Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass die Fische auch auf die Seeringler beißen. Dir auch viel Erfolg, falls du es nch an die Küste schaffst.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Rob.a.m. (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo zusammen,
Watt-bzw.Seeringelwürmer bekommt man hier:http://www.dixhoornleenhouts.nl/ sieben Tage die Woche jedoch nur nach telefonischer Vorbestellung.
Wattwürmer sind in der Wintersaison die Köder Nummer eins und sollten schon mit an den Haken, will man Fisch fangen .

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Thoma (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

...Seeringelwürmer bekome ich auch in Westkapelle, sollten reichen oder brauche ich auch noch Wattwürmer?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Rob.a.m. (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Mit Seeringelwürmer wirst du mit etwas Glück auch ein paar Fische fangen, für Wittling und Dorsch sind Wattwürmer die Köder der Wahl.
Seeringelwürmer sind eher was für die Sommerangelei auf Wolfsbarsch, Seezunge & Co.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Thoma (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

ja das wollte ich eher nicht hören, trotzdem danke für den Tip, werde sehen was ich machen kann. Hatte eigentlich die beiden Wurmsorten was die Fängigkeit angeht auf ausgeglichen eingestuft. Vielleicht find eich ja noch ein paar Wattis...

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## sditges (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Alos nimm ruhig die Seerigelürmer.
Ich habe in meinen 20 Jahren Aktiver Zeit dort sehr gut gefangen !

Vom Strand aus sind Sie sogar besser, da Sie beim Werfen besser auf dem Haken halten.
Bei Gewaltwürfen von über 100m wird nix vom Wattwurm über bleiben.

Wattwurm ist gut vom Boot auf Dorschartige, wo Du ein Paket aus 4 Würmern runter lässt.

Also dann petri !


----------



## Thoma (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

wird schon werden, haben  letztes Jahr im Mai alle Fänge mit Seeringelwürmern gemacht /ein Dorsch, ein Horni, ein richtig großer Wolfsbarsch und einige Plattem). Warum solllte es dieses Jahr nicht klappen...also auf gehts...;-)


----------



## maredo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo sditges,
beide Köderarten sind fängig, wobei für die Wintermonate Piere die bessere Wahl sind.
Bei der Verwendung von 1/0 Haken oder geclipten Weitwurfsystemen sind auch Gewaltwürfe ohne Köderverlust bei der Verwendung von Pieren relativ selten. Vorausgesetzt die Köder werden mit Hilfe einer Ködernadel vollständig aufgezogen.
maredo


----------



## Rob.a.m. (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Da kann ich maredo nur beipflichten, lieber auf Wattis (nl: Pieren) setzen bevor man sich um jeden Fisch bemühen muß. Schau dir am besten die Köder der anderen Angler an, womit sie fangen.
Hier ein Beispiel für ein gecliptes Weitwurfsystem (Bild: jojo montage):http://www.zeevissport.com/22zeevissen/onderlijnen_strandvissen.htm

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Thoma (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Könnte ich frei wählen, dann würd ich beide Sorten nehmen und pro Haken jeweils einen Wurm anködern. Für die Wattwürmer müsste ich allerdings noch die Adresse (siehe weiter oben, danke Rob) anfahren. Wir sind das gesamte kommende Wochenende in Westkapelle und werden wohl jeden Tag frische Seeringelwürmer kaufen. Die Wattwürmer halten ja nicht besonders lange, darum bleibe ich gleich bei den Seeringlern. Hat letztes mal (wenn auch im Sommer) auch ganz gut geklappt. Vielleicht finde ich vor ort noch einen Wattwurm dealer, dann werde ich auf jeden fall zugreifen. 

Danke für eure Meinungen


Thomas


----------



## maredo (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo Thomas,
wenn die Wattwürmer kühl gelagert werden, halten sie locker ein ganzes Wochenende.
Im Winter wirst du deshalb mit der Haltbarkeit weniger Probleme haben wie im Sommer.
Wenn du vor Ort einen Dealer finden solltest, kannst du dich ja mal über das Forum melden. Ist sicher für viele Kurzurlauber(Angler) interessant


----------



## Thoma (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

...klar, werde ich machen. Morgen geht es erstmal nach Mönchengladbach und von dort aus am Freitag nach westkapelle. Kommenden Montag bin ich wieder zurück und schreibe dann bei Gelegenheit einen kurzen bericht.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Thoma (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Ja, wieder im Lande. War eine super Trip an die Brandung. Wir haben auch ganz gut gefangen. Viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge, aber auch einige größere Platten. Da waren einige klasse Größen dabei. Ein ca 60 cm Dorsch konnte auch noch gelandet werden (in der Nacht bei Schneeregen). Klasse.

Was die Köder angeht, sind wir bei den Seeringlern geblieben. Wohl auch, weil ich leider keine Wattwürmer kaufen konnte. Die Seeringler haben wir bei Melis in Westkapelle gekauft. Dazu haben wir am ersten Tag gleich noch ein paar tote französische Wattwürmer gekauft, die meiner meinung garnichts taugen, dafür aber mit 8 Euro eine ganze Stange Geld kosten. Wir haben damit garnichts gefangen. Wir sind dann bei Seeringlern geblieben. Ging auch.

War ein klasse Wochenende mit super günstiger Unterkunft. (Unterkunft für 4 Personen drei Übernachtungen, 120€ insgesamt...150m zum Strand
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hi,

wenn ich seine Session von 5-6 Stunden angeln will, wieviele Würmer brauche ich um diese Zeit jetzt pro Rute?


----------



## snofla (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

moin marco

liegt mit daran was dich an kleinfischen wie wittling oder steenbolken ärgert #h


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Stimmt schon. Für Wattwürmer muss ich ja ggf. anrufen und diese bestellen. Was soll ich dann sagen wieviele ich brauche? Gibt es keinen ungefähren Schätzwert?#h


----------



## snofla (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

für 5-6 std würd ich mir 50 stück sichern


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Alles klar. Also mit 2 Leuten insgesamt also 4 Ruten macht das 100 Stk. wenn wir noch halb halb mit Seeringlern angeln. Werden die Wattwürmer mittlerweile in Holland auch pro Stück gehandelt? Früher ging das immer nach Gewicht.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Keiner mehr eine Meinung dazu?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

100 Würmer dürften reichen pro Session wenn nicht all zu viel Kleinkram euch die pieren und zagers vom Haken klauen.
Zur Zeit bzw. die letzten Tage wird an der Westerschelde viel gefangen zwischen den vielen Miniwittlingen lassen sich auch schöne von 30cm blicken, aber auch Dorsche und Platten werden gut gefangen.

Wattis wurden eigentlich immer schon per Stück verkauft nur die Seeringler werden portionsweise bzw. pro "ons" berechnet.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Noob-Flyer (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Ok, dann holen wir 100Stk. Wattwürmer und dasselbe nochmal an Zager.

Danke euch beiden.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Noob-Flyer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Sind zurück.

Ergebnis von 9.30 -15 Uhr 1 Biss, 0 Fische. 
Wir waren in Zoutelande am Strand hinterm Hotel Zuiderduin ungefähr. Vielleicht für heute die falsche Stelle?

Die Würmer von Dixhoorn waren prima.


----------



## snofla (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

moin marco


waren noch mehr leutz zum fischen da,oder seid ihr allein gewesen?

nächste woche gehts auf einladung von ruud wieder richtung engeland......stippen :vik:#h


----------



## Noob-Flyer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Wir waren so gut wie alleine, nur ein paar "Buhnen" weiter Richtung Westkapelle standen noch welche. Sonst konnte man niemanden mehr entdecken.


----------



## Sepp G (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Petri Heil zusammen, war jemand von euch nochmal in Westkapelle oder Zoutelande Angeln? Wollten so um den 12. Mai mal dort hin.
War das letztemal Ende Juni 2008 dort, deshalb wäre ich über ein paar Berichte und Tipps sehr erfreut.


----------



## maredo (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo Sepp G,

schau mal unterwww.Zeevisland.com nach. ( Kantfangstberichten )
Ist zwar alles in niederländisch aber mit ein bischen Mühe doch verständlich und vor allem immer aktuell!

maredo


----------



## King Wetzel (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hy ich war über die oster ferien in Holland aber hab nichts in der Brandung gefangen liegt warscheinlich daran das ich eigentlich keine ahnung vom Brandungsangeln hab und es auch zum ersten mal gemacht hab Ps hatte auch nur seeringler


----------



## Sepp G (24. April 2009)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*



maredo schrieb:


> Hallo Sepp G,
> 
> schau mal unterwww.Zeevisland.com nach. ( Kantfangstberichten )
> Ist zwar alles in niederländisch aber mit ein bischen Mühe doch verständlich und vor allem immer aktuell!
> ...




Danke für den Tip#6 maredo werde ich machen.

Petri Heil


----------



## maredo (24. April 2009)

*AW: Wattwürmer im Bereich Zoutelande, Westkapelle*

Hallo King Wetzel,

das du nichts gefangen hast liegt nicht unbedingt daran, dass du keine Erfahrung im Brandungsangeln hast. In den letzten Wochen speziell auch an den Ostertagen ist generell sehr schlecht gefangen worden. Selbst bei Wettbewerben von ortsansässigen Vereinen mit den entsprechenden Spezialisten sind viele Angler ohne Fisch geblieben.
Also nicht den Mut verlieren und weiter probieren!

maredo


----------

